# Single User with authority



## brandspankinnewbe (May 5, 2010)

I'm quite new to FreeBSD and stumbling along trying to install a piece of
software. I enter the command to begin the install process and it says I
need to be in Single User Mode to run it. So I boot to single user mode
and run the same program and now it says I need SU or Root authority to
continue. What does single mode use for a login? Can I login as root in
single user mode. I edited ttys and changed to "insecure" to force the script
to ask for a password. But that had no effect. I'm getting dizzy going round and
round the boot process.
Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (May 5, 2010)

NO idea what you're doing

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## anomie (May 5, 2010)

@brandspankinnewbe: Be sure to read / understand the documentation killasmurf pointed you to. 

If you are still running into issues after that, what are you trying to install? You should (normally) not need to get to single-user mode to install a third-party package.


----------



## brandspankinnewbe (May 5, 2010)

Thank you for the quick response. I'm reading and working through what I hope
will work.
appreciate your wisdom and the ability to share it


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2010)

brandspankinnewbe said:
			
		

> I'm quite new to FreeBSD and stumbling along trying to install a piece of software. I enter the command to begin the install process and it says I
> need to be in Single User Mode to run it.



What software?


----------

